# Turel2s Blood Angel WIP



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Currently working on a 5 man Death Company squad with JPs and a DC dreadnought.


















The DC are currently undercoated.

Any constructive criticism will be very welcome.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

No Comments? :suicide:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good start on the dread. Look forward to seing what you do with the DC JPs.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Lookin good, my only comment would be that the black looks a little flat to me. I would reccomend a grey or dark blue highlight on the edges to give it a little depth.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Death Company, how nice :victory:
The Dread look very neat. Are You going to anything further to the black parts ? Because I have had some issues whith that and i am looking for some inspiration for treating black.
And looking forward to see the DC getting done.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Im experimenting with a 1:1 Chaos Black and Hawk Turquoise mix for the hightlights atm.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Start! Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey, I think you;re doing great so far  That dread is looking mean! 

Rev


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've used a mix of Chaos black and Codex Grey 3:1 to paint all the flat armor plates. Then, highlight the upper (facing the sun) edges with 1:1. A very nice touch is to use brightly colored hoses, wires, and cables. It really shows up nicely against the black.

I've also tried just using straight black on everything, then highlighting with shadow grey. It looked okay, but not very realistic, more like it was outlined.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Try a very light drybrushing of Chaos black and codex grey over all the black areas. Experiment on a test mini first to see the effect and if it's something you would like.

Otherwise, looking good so far.


----------

